
Show HN: Ultra-fast cross platform actors coming to JVM - RogerAlsing
https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/6q2fwi/ultrafast_cross_platform_actors_coming_to_jvm/
======
geezerjay
Why on earth are you linking to a reddit discussion that links to a github
repository, instead of simply submitting a link to your github repo and/or
submitting a text post describing the project?

